# So confused...ADGA or AGS?



## GladeCreek (Aug 22, 2011)

I will try to make this as simple as possible without confusing everyone else. :/

I have 2 Nigerian Dwarf does that can be registered with the ADGA. The paper work has been filled out by the previous owner and has been given to me to send in, but I have not sent it in yet because I am not yet a member.

First question: I find the ADGA to be very confusing and I have not even joined them yet. When filling out an application it asked what type I have weather it be a purebred, meat, grade, american, etc. How do I know what I have?

Second question: If my females are ADGA registered, do I have to breed them with a ADGA registered buck in order to paper the kids?

Third question: Is there any possible way I can register my does with the AGS instead?

Thank you to all who have taken the time to read and respond. I am new to the goat world and I am wanting to do everything right from the get go.

Kelly


----------



## rascal (Aug 22, 2011)

I may be wrong on some things  *fyi*

If the papers are filled out already you shouldn't have to worry about "purebred, grade, ect.". If its not filled out I'd call the breeder up.

I don't think you have to bred ADGA to ADGA for AGDA kids... I do know however the buck needs to have enough "ADGA lines" to get kids ADGA. I THINK you can email ADGA and ask if this buck qualifies when bred to an ADGA doe.

AGS will require papers to be sent in either way. Not sure how to get them crossed over but I know they want papers (not copies.... the orginals)

If you have the time/funds I'd go for both.  It might open you up to more buyers/shows/breeders if your looking to promote your personal herd.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I registered two does this year with ADGA - mom was registered ADGA, dad was registered AGA. No problems from ADGA. Nigerian dwarf MUST be pure bred to register with ADGA.


----------



## GladeCreek (Aug 22, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I registered two does this year with ADGA - mom was registered ADGA, dad was registered AGA. No problems from ADGA. Nigerian dwarf MUST be pure bred to register with ADGA.


Okay, how do I determine weather mine are pure bred or not?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know what the AGA rules are sorry. If they only register pure bred, then it is safe to assume that if they have papers they are pure bred. So if both parents are registered, your babies are pure bred.

Since the breeder gave you the ADGA papers I think it's safe to assume that your goats are Pure Bred. I would hope that if you have questions, the breeder would be willing to answer them, but if not, call the ADGA. I'm sure they've answered questions a million times, and should be very helpful.

By the way.....congrats on your new additions


----------



## lilhill (Aug 23, 2011)

GladeCreek said:
			
		

> I will try to make this as simple as possible without confusing everyone else. :/
> 
> I have 2 Nigerian Dwarf does that can be registered with the ADGA. The paper work has been filled out by the previous owner and has been given to me to send in, but I have not sent it in yet because I am not yet a member.
> 
> ...


They are purebred if both their sire and dam are ADGA registered Nigerian Dwarves, so if the prior owners of your does gave you an application for registration, then you just finish filling it out and you are good to go.  You don't have to be a member of adga to register your animals with ADGA.  Send that application in to get them registered, and then when you get the certificate back and you want to register with AGS, send a copy of the ADGA certificate along with the AGS application to AGS to register with them.  You can register with AGS only if you send in the application along with a copy of the ADGA certificate of registration of both sire and dam of your goats.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 23, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> GladeCreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GladeCreek (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, I finally understand all of this. Thank you guys so much!!!!

I found an ADGA registered buck that I plan on picking up this coming weekend too. He is 7 months old and was bottle raised so he should be pretty friendly. My 2 does are 5 months old so it will be a little while yet before I try to breed them, but it never hurts to have everything is place for when the time does come.

Once I figure out how to post pictures again, I will post some of my girls and eventually my new boy too.

I may not have a way with words, and even though I do not interact with forums like I should, I have always admired everyone on here that takes the time to answer questions and help people with their animals. Just having someone to talk to about certain animals is nice too. Thank you all!!!!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 23, 2011)

The shows around here are NDGA (Nigerian Dwarf Assoc.) and AGS.  You can register them in any of these.


----------



## GladeCreek (Aug 23, 2011)

dhansen said:
			
		

> The shows around here are NDGA (Nigerian Dwarf Assoc.) and AGS.  You can register them in any of these.


You can tell that I am a newbi for I did not know there was a NDGA. I will have to look at that. Thank you!


----------



## lilhill (Aug 23, 2011)

Just keep in mind that ADGA and AGS accept each other's registry.  However, you cannot register NDGA only goats with ADGA or AGS, but NDGA will accept goats from both ADGA/AGS.


----------

